# Harlan, KY - Max, M 2yr, "Rescue only"



## rebeccakukkie

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10563965

Max is a great dog with lots of energy but you would want to run around too if you'd spent most of your young life on a chain. This guy is ready for better things. He is an estimated 2 years old and weighs around 75 pounds. Max is available to rescue only. If you are interested in this pet, please contact <a target="_blank" href="mailto:[email protected]>Harlan Rescue Coordinator 

Harlan County Animal Shelter 
West 840 

Harlan, KY 40831 


Email: [email protected]


----------



## towtrip

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Why "rescue only"? That's usually a huge red flag.


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Sorry - you're right, but it's not in this case. I only put it on there because there are people trying to adopt him as a guard dog and we're trying to keep him safe from that fate.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump for max - i love his colors!


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

the staff say he's super sweet and loves to give kisses (and hugs but they're working to get him to stop that since he can knock you over). They're testing him with dogs for me today.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Up to the top you go Max









Sweet dog


----------



## Cooper&me

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

good luck max


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Back to the top sweet guy --- love those golden eyes


----------



## kshort

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

He just looks sweet - has the same look (and color) in his eyes as my Max, who is a big sweetheart and kisser too! Hope he can get out of there...


----------



## rebeccakukkie

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*








Bumping from P.3!! If a rescue can take hime, I can sponsor him to get neutered, please PM me!!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Super sweetie needs a bump up


----------



## Kuklasmom

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses. 

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## dumasgsd

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Any word on the evaluation?


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Passed with other dogs. No test yet with cats.


----------



## dumasgsd

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

any word on anyone willing to help this guy? looks like a nice dog.


----------



## Snowfox

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Bump for Max


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

The shelter doesn't feel like Max is compatible with cats - WAY too interested, but does feel like he's fine with other dogs. He's been incredibly loving and people oriented from day one, he just doesn't have any manners and has never had any kind of life off his chain. 

Looks like we've got an offer to help with sponsorship for his neuter as well as an offer to board him for a week or so if needed (thanks to both of you!!). 

Please let me know if any rescues are interested in this guy. I'm out of town and not online as much as usual but I am checking in.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump


----------



## rebeccakukkie

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*








Any updates on this cutie pie?


----------



## Aeroforz1

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

I can take this boy if the offer for help with his expenses still stands. I can get him neutered and all his shots up here for $67.

Also, I would need to know if anyone can pull him and get him on a transport this weekend. There is a transport this Friday headed up my way and I have a spot reserved for a big dog and a litter of pups. Max could be my big dog, I'm just not sure where Max is in Kentucky compared to where the transport is leaving from (I know the Pikeville and Rowan shelters are near where they are headed). Let me know if there is anyone who can help!


----------



## rebeccakukkie

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

My offer to help him neutered etc. stands!!

Any help available to pull and place Max on the transport?


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Before Max can be pulled, we've got to go through the rescue approval process. Aeroforz1 thanks for your kind offer! Can you please email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the new rescue form if you haven't pulled from Harlan previously. 

Also let me know where the transport is picking up - Pikeville and Rowan aren't really near each other or Harlan but there may be some nearby area we could get him to. 

thanks all for working on this guy!


----------



## dumasgsd

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

i have sent you an email pupresq.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

any news on max?


----------



## Aeroforz1

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

I can't speak for the shelter end of it but getting him on the transport this weekend was just too much to get done on such short notice. They are on the opposite end of Kentucky from where the transport is leaving so it wasn't something we could get done this weekend.

There is another transport going out on the first weekend in May that we hope we can get him on. That will give us time to hopefully get him neutered and treat an injury to his paw that may have come from another dog. 

So to make a long story short I'm willing to take him if we can get him transported to the Paintsville, KY area on Friday May 2nd to join up with the transport that will be headed my way then.


----------



## rebeccakukkie

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Any updates on Handsome Max?


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

I'm still out of town but I punted Aeroforz1's info to another shelter rescue coordinator so hopefully things are moving along on that front. There was a big pull this weekend in conjunction with Harlan's first ever low income spay/neuter clinic (YAY!!!!) so hopefully that will give them a little breathing room space-wise while something gets put together for Max. 

Also - Dumas, saw your post above but didn't get an email. Can you resend?


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Bumping up


----------



## dumasgsd

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Sorry pupresq i can't even remember what I sent now... i will check.

What is the latest on this guy?


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

I'm out of town still. I think there's a volunteer working on him but I'm not sure the latest.


----------



## dumasgsd

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Thanks for the update! We need to work together more.. 

I didn't know you where out there... 

Thanks Pupresq for joining the forces!

Now maybe we can help KY GSD's more...

Email me anytime!

Hope you are out of town on pleasure and enjoying the nice weather!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Any news on Max?


----------



## czgsd

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Shelter staff tells me he is listed as "rescue pending". The lady I spoke with didn't know when, or which rescue. If it falls thru, please let me know. (I'm only an hour away, twice each week.)

Shelter phone: (606) 573-8861 (not on Petfinder website).


----------



## kathyb

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Bump for this guy, he has been there a long time.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Bump up --


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

If anyone's interested, please use the email on the site not the phone number listed above. The shelter staff don't do the rescue coordination so they won't be able to help and it gets really confusing. Thanks!!!


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

I'm saying prayers for Max, he has been waiting along time - just look into those eyes- they touch your heartstrings


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Harlan County Animal Shelter 
West 840 

Harlan, KY 40831 











Email: [email protected] 



What a face







please


----------



## rebeccakukkie

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*








Any rescue has room to help this handsome young boy!! He is sooo adoptable- my offer to sponsor him to get neutered stands!! Please help if you can!!


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Bumping up this guy ----


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

Anything new on Max? BUMP


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump to the top!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

back to page 1!


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

bump


----------



## sravictor

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

How much time?


----------



## pupresq

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

He's been there waaayyyy too long and it's largely due to issues about is he or isn't he okay with other dogs (as well as me going out of town for a long time). 

The shelter is holding him because I've asked them to but he really needs to go to rescue ASAP not only because of how crowded they are but because it's just not good for him. 

As far as other dogs - he appears to be okay with other big dogs although he was doing a bit of fence fighting with an unneutered male neighbor - that said, MY dogs will fence fight given the opportunity and they're fine with other dogs of all shapes and sizes. The shelter did feel like he was excessively interested in both cats and small dogs, so that's probably not a good match.

Aside from all that he's just a great big no-mannered sweetie pie who will try to lick your face off given have a chance (planting both poopy front feet on your chest for balance first or course!) 

He could be an awesome dog with some basic training and care. He's not frighty or spooky in the least and seems to love everyone.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Max in KY "Rescue only"*

New thread on Max with better pictures.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=721493&page=1#Post721493


----------

